# vala-0.17.5



## zongo (Sep 6, 2012)

Greetings, 

I have been trying to apply a patch to vala --> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=170895.
I can't succeed in applying the patch correctly (its my first time). I thought I succeeded in applying the patch but when I ran a *make install clean* after deleting vala-12, I got the message as follow 

```
# cd /usr/ports/lang/vala/work/vala-0.17.5 No such file or directory *** Error code 2
```
I was wondering if anyone could give me some hints as far as how to proceed any further. I followed the article --> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/slow-patch.html. I have admit that it was not easy to understand  
Sorry if my question appears to be quite stupid for some but I am really stuck. 

Thanks you for all your suppport.

Kind Regards,

zongo


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2012)

Any reason you can't wait?


> Vala 0.16 will be committed after FreeBSD 9.1 is released, as part of a GNOME update.


----------



## zongo (Sep 6, 2012)

No, not at all. I can wait for the next release. I just installed FreeBSD with gnome and was updating. One package could not update due to vala being below 0.14. Will wait for 9.1. 

Thank you for your response

Kind Regards


----------

